# Boy time? Or more serious....



## Iluvvhedgiez (Aug 21, 2012)

(Some of this maybe TMI, so I apologize in advance.) So I have noticed that my hedgehog has been eating less and his poops are very small and dark for maybe a week now. When I pick him up his belly is kinda wet and the other day he seemed to have what I can only describe as a sperm plug?? stuck to his boy parts, i used a q-tip to remove it and now I keep seeing him walk and he keeps "thrusting" as if he is stuck in breed mode. Last night I saw his penis come out of his sheath as he was doing this and (sorry this is gross!) I saw a thicker looking fluid come out. Where he lays on his fleece there seems to be "residue" on it. Has anyone heard of this happening before...is he having boy time or do you think it might be a UTI? I would totally think its just "boy time" except for the fact of him eating less and having hardly any poops for several days now.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The fact that he is eating less combined with this new behaviour warrants a vet visit. Sometimes boys focus on themselves when they are in pain or not feeling well. It would be worth having him checked.


----------



## Iluvvhedgiez (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Nancy, I checked him again while feeding him some mealies...he ate them all like a hungry boy, but then I let him pee on a paper towel...it was tinged with pink...Vet appt is at 2pm, less than an hour.


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Aww, poor little man. I hope the vet can get him fixed up quickly. Sounds like some antibiotics are in order.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

You are wise to take him to the vet. Let us know how the little guy is doing!


----------



## Iluvvhedgiez (Aug 21, 2012)

Well the vet didnt do a urinalysis, she listened to all the signs/symptoms like I've said here and felt him all over, and she decided a UTI was highly probable. So I have 20 days worth of Baytril. I hope this fixes my poor boy!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Iluvvhedgiez said:


> Well the vet didnt do a urinalysis, she listened to all the signs/symptoms like I've said here and felt him all over, and she decided a UTI was highly probable. So I have 20 days worth of Baytril. I hope this fixes my poor boy!


Good luck with the Baytril. I had a terrible time getting Petunia to take it. I counted myself lucky if I got any of it in her mouth at all :roll:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you do have trouble getting the meds into him, try mixing it with some baby food like chicken or sweet potato (both favorites with many hedgies). Best way to do that is suck up the meds first to get the proper amount, then suck up a little bit of baby food (you might have to water down the chicken to make it easier to syringe) and shake the syringe to mix them up a bit. That might help disguise the taste. Good luck and I hope the little guy feels better soon!


----------



## Iluvvhedgiez (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions! Thankfully my vet actually asked me if he had any favorite flavors or foods. I went with chicken, so she added chicken flavor. His first dose earlier went well.


----------



## Iluvvhedgiez (Aug 21, 2012)

Just wanted to update... Hoggie definently had a UTI, since taking the Baytril he is doing much better! Yesterday and today I have noticed him being active again, eating lots of his kibble and there is poop everywhere! Nancy, you were exactly right, he was focusing on himself with the boy time because he was in so much pain!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad he's feeling better!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yay, that is great news.


----------

